# Split, queen cell & bee math.



## Dandy Lion (Aug 31, 2014)

Be gentle  I haven’t posted much in the past for fear of asking dumb questions, but I could use a little reassurance that I'm on the right track this time or correcting if I'm way off base in my understanding of what is happening.

For starters, I'm running TBHs, 3rd year with bees, and managed to get through my first winter. On 5/8, found 10 bars of brood, and already had drones walking around. I wanted a split off this hive, and decided to do it. On 5/22 nerves got the best of me, and I couldn't resist the urge to check on them while I was checking the queenright hive. I found the queenless hive has a queen cell with what I'm assuming is a chewed down tip.

So… as I said I could use a little reassurance that I’m on the right track.

My understanding is that typically bees will start with a 4 day old (1 day old larvae). Which would mean I should have had a new queen emerging as early as 5/20. But because I found a still capped queen cell I should have a new queen emerge either later on 5/22 or 5/23. Which means they likely decided to use an egg instead. Does that sound right?

How long before emergence will workers typically chew down the tip of a queen cell? I'm finding odd answers when I search for this question. Some are very vague and just say "some time before." Is there any rough estimate or average timeline?

If my bee math is right, if the queen emerged on the 22nd or 23rd, they should have a mated queen by June 4th/5th. Which means if I check on them the following weekend, I should find larvae.

Am I way off in the timing?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

not a dumb question, here is a site I like to use that will tell you what to look for and when. just plug in the date you made your split and count it as graft day It's usually right on the money for me, but keep in mind it can be up to 4 days off depending on if you had the right age larva or they waited till an egg laid that morning hatched into a larva 4 days later or anything in between.

http://www.thebeeyard.org/queen-rearing-calendar/


----------



## Dandy Lion (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you! I am constantly browsing and reading websites, but I don't think I have run across that one yet. That is very helpful and is reassuring that I am understanding the process. Assuming they started with an egg, looks like my assumptions are on track. Now to keep myself out of the hive for a while longer.


----------



## Dandy Lion (Aug 31, 2014)

In case anyone actually read this and is interested... 

SUCCESS! Checked on this hive on 6/12 and found brood! And a lot of pollen and nectar stores. I didn't find the new queen yet, but then I didn't see her mother at all last year either. I didn't really look that much though, after running into brood, I gave a sign of relief, closed them up and told them good job. Hopefully she does as well as her mother. 

Her mother already has built up to 12 bars of brood. I opened up the brood nest with additional bars yesterday. She did this last year too. I'll end up having to harvest honey soon too by the looks of it. I'm not qualified to say she's a good queen, but she seems to be doing well.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

From my experience I would say your math and observations are right on. I have noticed up to five days difference in age of started cells. They could all have been started from a less than 2 day old larvae; ones that were that age when the queen disappeared from the scene or from just laid eggs at that time.

Weather during incubation or that causes delays while waiting for mating flight (flights?) can stretch the time out till it seems hopeless. I am getting a bit more patient and better at keeping my nose out!


----------

